# website links



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure if I should ask this question in a thread or contact the forum direct, why is it some people who have threads posted, show website they own yet when you click on some they do not open a new window, but take you straight to their site???, I know you can show your website and it is allowed, as well as message in your signiture ,and yes I am ware of the terms of the site that you must not avertise, I am not talking about people advertising, is it to do with being a Premuim member??,
if this thread is removed then perhaps a Moderator could email me the answer please, Many thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

You can list a website link in your signature, as long as it is your own site, with one line of text.

you are not allowed to post links to your website in posts, this is seen as self promotion.

Premium members do get benifits,


----------

